# freeride boots



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Vans Cirro's, K2 T1 DB's. If you're up in Summit County in the next few weeks swing into Mountain Sports Outlet, we just flipped the store and we've got a grip load of last years boots in all sizes for good prices.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

i checked them out and im going to try them on tonight, what do you think about the Burton Driver X boots?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

^ Its pretty craptastic. Just a boot I've always seen with a lot of problems.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

How bout the Salomon Synapse Wide?


----------

